# My new natural, Eucalyptus wood, Please guys! comment!



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

*Hey guys!
For the last year I have been trying to learn how to make a slingshot.
When I found this forum I began learning every small detail in order to make a slingshot, starting with finding a good type of tree that would be good
for making a slingshot, finding this tree nearby, finishing it, finding thera-band, cutting it and cutting a leather pouch.

Today I finished my first work, a slingshot 100% made by me.

Here are a couple of pictures of the finished work:
*


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Well done it looks great, how long do it take to make?


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

*four days, not consistently*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks great! You make them exactly like I do. Even though I use the thumb and index finger brace hold, I like my handles to be nice and long.


----------



## yarrow (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like a fine shooter to me. Beware this is an addictive past time!

Yarrow


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

yarrow said:


> Looks like a fine shooter to me. Beware this is an addictive past time!
> 
> Yarrow


Too true!

Nice work!


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

It's really nice looking. Enjoy!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like you did a fine job to me!!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very nice... that look great...







i may need to try and hunt down a nice piece of eucalyptus...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats one to be proud of. well done.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks guys,
it was very important for me to hear it from someone else,
and especially from the mouths of experts


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You did a great job and were way more patient than I was about gathering knowledge.

You can certainly be poud of that natural!


----------



## mceinsb (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks great. I like the long handle and smaller fork. How did you finish the wood?

Mike


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fully deliver the promise Guy, I was very good, you should be very happy. Congratulations! always have a special attachment to the slingshot.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice job shaping and smoothing that fork. I bet you make more.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice slingshot Guy!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

nice, this is the most basic of slingshots!
As it should be!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Fully deliver the promise Guy, I was very good, you should be very happy. Congratulations! always have a special attachment to the slingshot.


I must say that your slingshots inspired me to go with a natural,
and for the guy who asked how did I finish the wood - first i smoothed it with a very low-friction glass paper and continued with a very
thin layer of oil once

thanks guys so much for saying these good words!

I just found a good Olive Wood branch that I might start working on soon


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice sling, nice wood!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

looking at second pic.... very nice simple uncluttered lines. how have you attached the pouch to the bands ?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a mighty fine natural to me! Great job.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

You did good







. It's a great feeling to shoot your first handcrafted SS. It's usually the beginning of "wheels that never stop spinning" in your head.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> You did good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right









and i attached the pouch to the band by using a plastic wire and constrictor knot, and than heated it with a lighter to the point where it becomes one unit.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's fine work. A good choice of a fork and careful craftsmanship.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks good to me and a very solid initial effort. Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted with any others you make.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice you did a great job, I like the finish
Martin


----------

